# Custom Built In Closet Build



## A_Sailor (Jun 17, 2009)

Just finished up this built in closet for my soon to be born son. I think built ins are really a wonderful use of space, I'd love to have a home full of them!

*Check out the video here!*


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey Trip!! Where ya been?? Nice looking job on the closet build & congrats & best wishes to you & the wife on the upcoming birth.
I've made a bunch of your folding stick chairs from the plans on your site & they've been quite popular here in Maine.
Thanks for the vid & the update.
Don't be such a stranger around here..
..Jon..


----------



## A_Sailor (Jun 17, 2009)

Jon,

Glad you liked it! Also, it's good to know that those chairs are treating you well.

I've been around, just busy with life or either procrastinating I guess......

I should be posting videos more often so you'll see me a bit more.

Your kind words are much appreciated!


----------



## SkySkrape (Oct 8, 2013)

A_Sailor said:


> Just finished up this built in closet for my soon to be born son. I think built ins are really a wonderful use of space, I'd love to have a home full of them! Check out the video here! [/URL][/IMG]


Hey man great job. I love the new built-in. Also congrats on the upcoming arrival!!


----------



## A_Sailor (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey thanks a lot Skrape!!!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks for the video, it was very cool. Wish I could find help that worked that fast.:laughing:

Just a few observations. 

On a build in, when adding face frames, the opening could be out of square, so, depending in those walls to be straight, may not be. You would be able to fit the wall edge tight, and leave them a bit wide, and rout the rest off flush to the cabinet interior.

After climbing in too many cabinets, I found out it's a lot easier to install the slides, while the cabinet is on the bench. Actually easier to the bare panel. One method I use is to take the faceframe and lay out where the drawer fronts will lay. Then mark off where the bottom of the drawer boxes will be. From that mark, measure up for the center line of the cabinet member slide. Determine that, as the cabinet member slide could be on the same bottom edge as the drawer, if you mount them there. 

Actually this sounds confusing, but it isn't really. When you have multiple drawers to install, you want to establish a method for installing that's easy and fast. So, if you determine where the bottom of the drawers will fall, you can get a centerline for the screws for the cabinet member...AND, where the center line for the screws for the drawer member slide. Just measure up the drawer side for the centerline for the screws, draw a line, and pick the distance from front to back for mounting holes, and you can prick punch the screw holes for all the slides. Or if you have many drawers like more than 5 or 6, make a template that fits the bottom of the drawer side with pilot holes for the centerline for the mounting screws.

For the cabinet member, you can take a piece of ¼" ply, and use it for a screw hole layout. Once you know the spacing vertically for each centerline for the slides, measure back from the front edge and prick punch holes for the mounting screws. 

Mark the bottom of the ply "bottom", and mark the front edge "front", and once you pilot holes in the ply, you have a screw hole pattern for both sides (left and right).

I wouldn't glue on the drawer fronts. You could position the fronts with double sided tape if necessary in order to install screws. At times that makes it easy.

If you work alone, using clip top hinges makes putting on and taking off doors very easy. 




















.


----------



## johnchu (Mar 6, 2014)

Helpful video, thanks


----------

